# Gernade Fiend Jacket



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Im really digging this jacket does anyone have it or heard anything about it i would love to know how it holds up thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

idk where you live man, but odds are theres a zumiez or some kind of local board shop, and evryyyyyyyy local board shop around here is carrying these jackets.


look it up you may be able to find one locally and see it for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> idk where you live man, but odds are theres a zumiez or some kind of local board shop, and evryyyyyyyy local board shop around here is carrying these jackets.
> 
> 
> look it up you may be able to find one locally and see it for yourself.


thanks man ill check it out


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah try zumiez, there pretty big, and i know the one in my city has these.


----------

